# 1970s? Schwinn World Voyageur



## REDAIR13 (Dec 11, 2022)

Acquired this one on trade. 72? 73? What can people tell me me about it? Haven't had a world voyageur before

Can anyone tell me anything about the seat?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2022)

One of Schwinn's high end road bikes. Nice!


----------



## juvela (Dec 11, 2022)

-----

in case you shall be searching on the name you will get more returns if you use the spelling of Schwinn -  Voyageur

bicycle contract produced in Japan by Matsuh&^ita (Panasonic)

looks to be in fine shape and all original save for the saddle which is valuable all on its own

it is a Tron et Berthet (Ideale) 90IR model

congratulations


-----


----------



## Quakertownrich (Dec 12, 2022)

June '72 stamp date. Very nice orig condition find, congrats!


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 12, 2022)

Beautiful bike and saddle! Congrats on your acquisition.


----------



## sworley (Dec 12, 2022)

Very cool! Man, you're finding all the good stuff lately!


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2022)

-----

saddle notes forgot to include above -

Zeus offered mounting clamp parts to fit saddles with this frame to Campag type Nr. 1044 saddle pillars:





the saddle's dural frame was produced by the firm CEGEDUR -















the bicycle's OEM saddle would have been a quilted Y.F.C. from the Fujita firm -



---

the machine's ex-works saddle pillar would have been a Fujita Hupelrider, copy of the Campag nr. 1044 -








Enjoy!

-----


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 12, 2022)

Nice, clean bike! Looks to be nearly all original too. The safety levers appear to have been  removed and the gum hoods were added. First generation Dura Ace crank and excellent-performing Shimano derailleurs.  I believe the bar-end shifters were made by Suntour.

 The YFC saddle and toe clips/straps are almost always missing on these.  I had one for a few years - very nice riding bike.


----------



## juvela (Dec 12, 2022)

-----

Two usage tips -

in case you should wish to change the stem in order to better fit the bicycle to yourself be aware that the steerer is likely to be the .833 size so you will need a stem which is compatible

the machine's KKT RTSF-AL pedal set is probably its worst component.  the counterbalance pedal design makes them vulnerable to catching on the ground during cornering. suggest upgrading to a better pedal if you are going to be using the bicycle.  of course you may prefer to keep it as all-original as possible.   😉 


-----


----------

